# Styling Rollitup - Contest



## Admin (May 14, 2014)

Hey Guy's,

I know it has taken us a while to get to this point. What I want to do is create a contest to whoever can stylize and colorize the new rollitup. Keep the layout and structure the same mostly color change submissions. 

Submit a screenshot of your entry on this thread contest will end 5/30/2014. I Will figure out a prize.

RIU


----------



## Jimdamick (May 14, 2014)

I want to know what the prize is. A week in Colorado would be a nice start, or even better, Amsterdam. All the cannabis you can smoke included, of course


----------



## Admin (May 14, 2014)

Jimdamick said:


> I want to know what the prize is. A week in Colorado would be a nice start, or even better, Amsterdam. All the cannabis you can smoke included, of course


Lol not what I was thinking we are getting ready to offer shirts and mugs etc.... More then likely one of those  

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2014)

my likes, please?


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2014)

admin said:


> Hey Guy's,
> 
> I know it has taken us a while to get to this point. What I want to do is create a contest to whoever can stylize and colorize the new rollitup. Keep the layout and structure the same mostly color change submissions.
> 
> ...


and *girls..


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2014)

Hey, here's a screenshot.

Of what is clearly wrong. Maybe focus on sorting out the genuine issues before we start voting on colours. I have had to zoom the site out and one signature is still taking up my entire screen. Makes myspace feel like the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 1, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Hey, here's a screenshot.View attachment 3167505
> 
> Of what is clearly wrong. Maybe focus on sorting out the genuine issues before we start voting on colours. I have had to zoom the site out and one signature is still taking up my entire screen. Makes myspace feel like the best thing since sliced bread.


lullers.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 1, 2014)

The yellowish/cream background colour you had before was a lot easier on the eyes than all white you have currently


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 10, 2014)

Any word?


----------



## heckler73 (Jul 15, 2014)

It needs more *orange*.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 15, 2014)

I always like the colours on this site.

http://www.watchersweb.com/sub_preview.php?sub_no=JimLq1404876098


----------



## Sativied (Sep 14, 2014)

Obviously the contest date has passed months ago and none of you ungrateful bastards even made an effort so this one will...

@admin: This is just a start for the header, will do forum indexes and thread view next.


Current for comparing:


The gradients will work on pretty much all browsers (just a css background setting like advanced color), it'll default back to flat color for others.

Borrowing some colors from the previous riu design.

I don't need a mug, shirt or credit in any way*. After I posted some more screenshots let me know if you are interested and I will pm you the css.

*Edit, fuck that, I want a RIU tattoo 

Edit2: the main menu header looks a lot better with 14pt font-size instead of 15pt.


----------



## Sativied (Sep 14, 2014)

Forum index: 
 
After posting the screenshot I see the shadow border is a little too prominent.

The gradient on the individual forum rows and the elements in the sidebar dim that bright look quite effectively though.

Original for comparing:


----------



## Sativied (Sep 14, 2014)

Thread index bottom:


Original:



Top thread index:


org:


That beige is just one css setting (from previous RIU)
#content.pageContent { background-color: #fbf9f3; }
and obviously can be easily changed to some light green, gray, or w/e (not white...)


----------



## Sativied (Sep 14, 2014)

Better shadow:



Thread view:



org:


The rest is basically more of the same. If you want to use it @admin let me know and I will go over the blogs and other pages to see if I missed some elements.


----------



## bluerock (Dec 18, 2014)

When is the readability issue going to get resolved? Wasn't anything wrong with the yellow, it was very readable and no doubt contributed to site popularity. This current color scheme is just a difficult-to-read mess. For example, the hyperlink text is the exact same color as the normal text in the journal I just posted. Nobody is going to click on something they can't see. I use Opera browser, but I don't think that is the problem.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 18, 2014)

bluerock said:


> When is the readability issue going to get resolved? Wasn't anything wrong with the yellow, it was very readable and no doubt contributed to site popularity. This current color scheme is just a difficult-to-read mess. For example, the hyperlink text is the exact same color as the normal text in the journal I just posted. Nobody is going to click on something they can't see. I use Opera browser, but I don't think that is the problem.


They long ago stopped giving a shit about their users.


----------



## sunni (Dec 18, 2014)

bluerock said:


> When is the readability issue going to get resolved? Wasn't anything wrong with the yellow, it was very readable and no doubt contributed to site popularity. This current color scheme is just a difficult-to-read mess. For example, the hyperlink text is the exact same color as the normal text in the journal I just posted. Nobody is going to click on something they can't see. I use Opera browser, but I don't think that is the problem.


we had some downtime which resulted in a hurry up and get riu back online, so this is why we had a new layout since we had to change the software itself. 
I personally like the new color scheme, easier to read imho, but i will certainly tell admin again about the hyperlinking


----------



## bluerock (Dec 18, 2014)

OK Sunni, please observe the "date" field in the attached screenshot. I used the Firefox browser as it is completely mainstream. I circled a date in red for example. Could it be any more difficult to read? Paying somebody a one-time fee to do some actual professional design work here is an idea that has merit.


----------



## sunni (Dec 18, 2014)

bluerock said:


> OK Sunni, please observe the "date" field in the attached screenshot. I used the Firefox browser as it is completely mainstream. I circled a date in red for example. Could it be any more difficult to read? Paying somebody a one-time fee to do some actual professional design work here is an idea that has merit.


i have no issue reading it , but youre right it can be difficult for people, i dont do the technical things so any suggestions youre absolutely welcome to post but issuing them to me theres nothing i can do technical on the website


----------

